# Who is dealing with idiots trying to pull insurance fraud?



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have decided to install some cheap $100 dash cams on the trucks since we have a lot of idiots looking for money around here trying to get a quick payoff from insurance. This past storm I had 3 different cases of people trying to get hit or run over. 1) Had an idiot neighbor to a rental house of mine come out and stand in the street behind me at the edge of his property acting like he was sorting his mail despite the fact that the mailbox was on the opposite end of the property near the house. 2) Had a car pull into the street that I was backing into to plow a restaurant and they stopped right where I was backing to clear the entrance. I thought they were stuck so I went to work on the other side of the lot. They then pulled into the lot and waited for me to back up. Once I started backing they gunned the car to get behind me to get hit. They did this about 3 times before I had enough with the games and got out of the truck and told them I knew exactly what they were trying to pull. They told me they were lost so they pulled in. I altered the truth and told them I had them on the dash cam and suddenly they were very quick to leave, but then went down the road a few building and tried to pull the same crap with the truck plowing the car wash. 3) Happend at a different restaurant there was a guy standing behind a car just watching me so I was ready for him to do something dumb and on one of my passed he jumps out infront of the plow and puts on a show screaming "he hit me with the plow." It would have worked a little better if he had realized I was ready for him and had the truck stopped about 10ft before him and everyone in the restaurant had seen there was no accident. 

Sorry for the long post, just making sure I'm not the only one dealing with these knuckleheads.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

Never had any of that happen, but one time, two kids jumped on the back of one of my trucks. I was sitting in the passenger seat as I was teaching the route to the new guy, and it was a pickup truck, so when I looked back, I saw the kids, and I got out and told them the dangers of the situation of doing that. I could of been mouthy to them, but I think one of the kids was autistic. Luckily it wasn't a dump truck. Man, it could have been much worse if it was and I didn't see them. Even with a pickup, you can't keep your head turned around the whole time, obviously. Imagine a kid climbing on the back of a truck and he or she slips and falls off, and then you go into reverse? Or you back into something? Even getting pinned between a tailgate and a snowbank would harm someone.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

I think its worse everywhere this year. High unemployment and an entitlement society. Everybody wants a free buck. I still see the 78 lincoln my guy backed into last year. It still has a dent in one of the rusted fenders. Cost me 1,500 though.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Need to put a sign on the back of your truck."We don't have insurance'!


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Wow. This thread is giving me the sweats. I had no idea someone would have the stones to try that BS. What if they lost a leg? Or worse?

Hope the measley payday was worth it, pal. You fed your family for what, 3 months? Now your paralyzed. That wheelchair is gonna suck.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't find the video of this ,but good read.

http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F0CE3DA153DF93BA2575BC0A965958260


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

These stories are absolutely horrendous! I can't believe what someone would go through to screw the system. It simply amazes me. Screw the working man, and just continue to collect a check. If half these morons would get off their arses and go find a job, this country would be a better place. I'm also tired of the whole no job BS. They should really be saying, I can't find a job... that interests me.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

grandview;1250593 said:


> Need to put a sign on the back of your truck."We don't have insurance'!


...beacuse I plow for coffee!


----------



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

I knew some guys from Mayo Mich that were up in Alaska and one nite we were drinking and one of them told me that they set a guy up that was believed to have a ton of money . He thought if they waited until he pulled out from a stop sign and they went thru the light and he smashed into them it would look like he ran the light ?????? OMG can you imagine ???? Anyway they attemped it numerous times but there was always witnesses around so finally one day they pulled it off! He started to go thru and they sailed right out in front of him and he hit them in the passengers door where the guy that was telling the story was sitting he took a hit and says to this day he has big time back problems! Come to find out the guy had EVERYTHING he owned in his daughters name! And he had NO insurance!!!! They never got a thing outta it except they stove their car up and both were injured ....................... this stuff does happen and even as he told me the story he laughed about it saying it was just his luck that the guy really had nothing and NO INSURANCE to boot! Can you imagine going thru life with back problems after pulling a stunt like this ????? This country is in a sad state of affairs as everyone knows but this stuff is inexcusable. The police had no problem sorting it out; that the accident had NOT happened the way they claimed!! I reckoned they got just what they deserved!

The only way it could be better; is when they are found guilty of this sorta prank , if we could still put them in a wooden headlock; in the town square, where they live, and let everyone in town throw rotten vegetable, and fruit, at them for a couple of weeks........................ of course they will never allow that again as it might effect them mentally !!!! God I hope so......................


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

yes, you are dealing with knuckleheads and seem to handling them just fine. Please feel free to keep them there


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

better check some cameras dont like to be in moving things. vary jerky pictures. there is a specific brand that is marketed for just the high impact stuff we would like to use them for. 

i for get who at this point. but lots of racers/offroaders/sports people use them. just seen a ad on tv for them to.


----------



## TheRealBuzz (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe GoPro is the camera you are thinking of.

I'm thinking of putting one in my new skidsteer.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

You aren't alone.. We had a lady at an apartment complex we service come out and wait on the sidewalk until the skid loader was going by and then start slowly walking off the sidewalk. Luckily my skid operator saw her and yanked both sticks back and missed her. He did get out of the skid and give her a piece of her mind. I mean think what would have happened to her if he didn't see her? My guy is fast and is always in high speed going as fast as he can. I don't think she would have been around to get much out of it if he would have hit her. People are just desperate these days and looking out for handouts. I blame the legislature for not putting caps on this stuff and allowing ambulance chasers to go after hard working people like all of us for simple accidents that are not our fault. What is this world coming to...


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

I still remember what my 4th grade teacher told us is class.  "If i ever hit someone I'll go back and run over him again." You know at the time it was crazy talk but now I think that was smart. By the way no kid ever got near his car.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Bud of mine contracts with the city for plowing and he had a lady call in a week after the fact saying he hit her and buried her in a snowbank with his loader last snow fall. He said he also has people backing infront of him and people standing in the streets when any of his crew is around. some dont like the 3' piles in the end of their drives others might have lawsuit intentions? He even had a window smashed outa one of the loaders with a shovel as they drove past a house...


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

This is crazy that you posted this because I am going through what I think is exactly what your talking about. We had a big storm in Minneapolis this past Sunday and I was plowing one of our lots adjacent to one of the main streets in the area. I was backing out into the street and was constantly looking like I always do, turned my head, put it in drive and bam. Not a big bam but I got hit none the less. It wasn't even big enough to startle me much or get the blood pressure up. I turn around and this midsize car ran into my rear wheel. I get out and look at the truck, no damage whatsoever. I look at the car, bumper is fine, lights are fine, hood crumpled like an acordian. It seemed weird because I drive a chevy 1 ton dually with an 8' flatbed. Its a short truck so if your thinking my flatbed damaged the hood I would say impossible. He had to of bumped my wheel because that's how it all lined up when I got out to look. So I can't figure out how his hood got crumpled but nothing else. If he hit to the right of the wheel he would have hit the cab, to the left he would have hit my lights below the flatbed. It was a kid that hit me and he hands me his phone to talk to his dad. The dad flips out like he's going to kill the kid. I calm him down and give him all the insurance info. He tells me the car is junk and they wanted to sell anyway. Two days later he calls my agent a freaks out to the point where she hangs up on him. She calls him back after he calms down and now he says the car was just fixed up and is worth a lot of money but he doesn't have coverage for his car.  By the next day my insurance company calls me directly to get my story. I proceed to warn her that this guy is nuts. She calls him only to be barraged with f-bombs so she hangs up on him. He freaked when she told him that his son would have to fill out an accident report basically so he couldn't coach him. She called me back to warn me that he threatened to call me a rip me a new one. Keep in mind neither myself, my company, nor any of my insurance people have made anything difficult for this guy. Now today an appraiser came by to look at my vehicle and will be looking at their vehicle as well to see how the damage meshes. I don't have any so this could get interesting. 
A couple facts that have turned up that make me think I am involved in a scam include the damage to the vehicle that I simply cannot piece together given my truck and lack of damage, he kept telling me his kid was 16 when he's really 18, he told me his car was junk anyway and now he tells my agent he just fixed his car up, oh yeah and it turns out he doesn't actually have any kind of insurance. I can't wait to see what my insurance thinks of his mysterious hood damage and lack there of on my truck.

Not trying to write a novel here but all day I have been thinking about how we might be getting scammed and then I come across this post. There are many details that have been unintentionally left out but plowsite would need more bandwidth to post everything.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

grandview;1250597 said:


> Can't find the video of this ,but good read.
> 
> http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9F0CE3DA153DF93BA2575BC0A965958260


Thanks, Grandveiw. I just read that thing.

I need a rear view camera and recording unit on the truck now.........


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

snowman5313;1251512 said:


> I still remember what my 4th grade teacher told us is class. "If i ever hit someone I'll go back and run over him again." You know at the time it was crazy talk but now I think that was smart. By the way no kid ever got near his car.


That's what the sign should say..."If I hit you, I'm going to make sure your'e dead."Thumbs Up


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

to sss inc have them do a recreation of the acident to show them no possible way it was from you. 

i had a state trooper call me with the tow truck years ago to were i was parked. person said i tore the side of there car off when i was parked next to it. 

i showed up and parked same exact place and no way was it me. cleared me and the company i was drivin for. 

and also show the insurance adjuster this thread to show everyone is havin this problem this year .


----------



## nepagearjammer (Sep 12, 2010)

If he dosent have insurance he can go pound sand because he shouldnt been there in the first place. Did you get a police report? no insurance=no operate vehicle=no liability on your part


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

nepagearjammer;1251770 said:


> If he dosent have insurance he can go pound sand because he shouldnt been there in the first place. Did you get a police report? no insurance=no operate vehicle=no liability on your part


Agreed. They were illegal as soon as he pulled onto the road.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

GoPro camers...$300
http://www.behrents.com/mm5/merchan...arch_Begin_Only=&sort=&range_low=&range_high=


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

people are just pathetic get a job you lazy **** gopros are great from the things Ive seen on youtube. I figure if they can stand up to snocross racers they can handle riding in you truck or skid


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

The problem is we didn't have the cops come. Should have but after plowing all day the last thing I wanted was to wait for 2 hours for a low priority accident. He had an insurance card but apparently stopped paying or something because it is either fraudulent or canceled. At the time it seemed like no big deal but after a few days to reflect on it and the way he has treated my agent, her secretary and the national ins. provider I am nothing but convinced we are involved in a scam. I asked my agent what happens to people with no insurance and she said that is exactly how the authorities catch these people so she was surprised he even reported it directly to my agent. I don't know about the rest of you but generally I would call my own people if I were in an accident and let them deal with it. 
Sweetk30, My insurance company has already sent an appraiser to inspect both my truck and the car involved and the vibe I got is they are highly suspicious of the damage on this guys car. They couldn't really say much as it is not their place to do so but I could hear plenty of doubt from them. This guy is such a wacko that I don't think he gets the fact that it might not have been a good idea to do this without having some sort of coverage for himself. 
We'll see what happens. 
BTW, this happen to my company every year in the summer as well. We're in the paving business and have had people call and say our Asphalt Distributor trucks shot oil on their car or our sweepers destroyed there windshield. All b.s.. Luckily we have only paid for one windshield. The rest of them were apparently looking for some sort of payment over the phone because they would never pursue it after the first call.


----------



## nepagearjammer (Sep 12, 2010)

report the scam to the police..get the po-po breathing down his neck I guarantee he wont be bothering you. Running w/ no ins. is a heafty fine here in Pa. plus loss of license in some instances. If he's not legal he had no business operating that vehicle PERIOD even if you DID hit him you have no liability because he shouldnt be there. run this by the cops they probably are familiar w/ this cat!!! If the car was parked on his property w/o a driver inside possibly a different story.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

nepagearjammer;1252631 said:


> report the scam to the police..get the po-po breathing down his neck I guarantee he wont be bothering you. Running w/ no ins. is a heafty fine here in Pa. plus loss of license in some instances. If he's not legal he had no business operating that vehicle PERIOD even if you DID hit him you have no liability because he shouldnt be there. run this by the cops they probably are familiar w/ this cat!!! If the car was parked on his property w/o a driver inside possibly a different story.


I'll see what our insurance says first but I might go the route you spelled out. There was a driver in this case and he hit me. The gray area is the fact that I had to back out onto the street. I know a few cops in the area so maybe I'll ask them what they think.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i run cameras in my trucks because of people and other plow guys trying to do the same thing. Plus property owners like me having the cameras for documentation too.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

We had this happen to a company in Fargo. They were cleaning a apartment complex and a couple people in a minivan sat there for like a hour watching them, than all of sudden they gunned it out right as the payloader was backing up and got hit. The cops deamed it as insurance fraud. Have to keep your eyes peeled for these idiots.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

A couple years ago, there was an ice storm and a no travel advisory out for the county. The only big box that stayed open, was the one I service.There were hockey tournaments in town that weekend and some guy from the southern part of the state was here for them. I had salted the heck out of the lot, waited about an hour, then went back up and scraped the lot. The guy said he slipped in "slush" getting out of his truck and twisted his ankle. Said he saw me there plowing but didn't know what I was doing,since there hadn't been any snow. To make a long story short, my insurance company settled with him out of court for 5,000. They said it was cheaper than litigation. Just another person looking for free money. I would really like to see the slip and fall laws changed, to put some of the responsibility on the people for their own well being. If weather is nasty....mabey wear boots/!?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

here is a vid using a go pro cam, it was around 200 bucks. it is the motorsport edition so it comes with alot of mounts, for this i used the suction cup mounted to the window, it will pick up noise better but i have it in waterproof mode so it's sealed,

get some lithium rechargeable batts and recharge them and you would be fine.

cheap insurance and if ya get a good vid youtube will pay you lmao, win win


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow there are some stories! It just recently started happening to me and got me thinking to post here. Cameras I found a cheap, but I guess reliable on ebay for $120. They are made for vehicles and don't have crystal clear picture, but similar to a good security camera. I will post some info on them soon. I will also look into that go pro cam.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

if i was to get security or safty cameras for this or shop protection. 

i would care less about price. and get perfect picture. 

after seeing lots of crap/fuzzy/blured/low res videos and pics from stolen or damaged stuff. i want quality to give me the most fighting chance over the bad guys.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a former friend claim some damage done in a wind storm to his boat. I was there when he found the damage. Maybe $200 worth. A week later he told me he was getting over $3000 from the Ins company and told me why. He also told his nephew exactly what he did to pad the claim. Needless to say, he's going to be getting a real big surprise from the Ins company here pretty soon. I really dislike lairs and cheats. Especially one that steals a plow from me.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

ive never heard of this kind of stuff but i guess ill have to watch out for it now


----------



## rich414 (Jan 4, 2010)

grandview;1250593 said:


> Need to put a sign on the back of your truck."We don't have insurance'!


exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

Haven't had the plow truck lettered yet. Maybe I won't.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

rich414;1253786 said:


> exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Insured by Smith & Wesson !

I recently traded my New Holland tc34 boomer for a Kubota 5030. I put a 9.5 blade on it and now I don't even want to start my pick-up up. I'm thinkin it's less likely to have some nut try to do that against a tractor, but nowadays in this culture of free loading greasy fried onion welfare cheeseburger eating glumps, ........ gotta whatch out.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

We recently had a case where a person claimed to have fallen several days after the 2/1/11 blizzard (there was no snow in between). They are suing the property owner for "medical bills," however I've been approached by a tennant of the property stating that the "victim" was taking pictures and kicking snow onto the lot walks near week after the fact. Another tennant stated that they have pictures of this person pushing the snow onto the walks and then taking the pictures. What to do?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

matzke3;1253882 said:


> We recently had a case where a person claimed to have fallen several days after the 2/1/11 blizzard (there was no snow in between). They are suing the property owner for "medical bills," however I've been approached by a tennant of the property stating that the "victim" was taking pictures and kicking snow onto the lot walks near week after the fact. Another tennant stated that they have pictures of this person pushing the snow onto the walks and then taking the pictures. What to do?


i think its called a subpoena, that means he has to produce the pics to be used as evidence, no i am not a lawyer and i slept in my bed last night.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Just had a guy make a claim against me.

Said he parked his vehicle in a lot and when he came out he saw damage on his truck, and observed my truck in the lot before it happened.

Now, I'm not exactly sure if this guy was trying to commit fraud or was an honest individual, but my log books show that I didn't perform any services on that lot that day. On top of it It showed I wasn't in that section of town that day. Ultimately, keeping a good record of services is as or more important than putting a camera in your truck.

So needless to say his claim was denied right away. Now if he had sure proof, or I actually knew I did it, then I would have taken care of it, but this was a questionable claim with no documentation of the accident.

Snow removal isn't just a harmless, easy way to make money in the winter like most people assume.


----------



## Cmbrsum (Oct 2, 2008)

When I'm plowing and come across a car with new damage I stop in my tracks, go in and get a manager to come outside with me, point out the damage and that I am not near it, and then make notion in my log with managers signature. Covers my ass. And I have chosen not to run lettering on my trucks to help trim down false accusations form people driving down the road.


----------



## blazemaeko (Feb 15, 2007)

look into drivecam or safetyvision for the camera. records and saves G's,mph, and video.


----------



## michigancutter (Feb 12, 2008)

Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

As many of you know I go with my uncle in his Ford L9000. He has a town road contract. People will tailgate him so bad that he will get to the end of a road and he can't se them in his mirrors becouse they are so close. When he gets to the end of a road he usualy has to back up and get "jigged" around to clean to cornor. So, he has to get out of the truck and wave the people around. He is allways waching his mirrors especialy when he gets close to the end of a road so, he has never backed into anybody. But, it wouldn't take much to not se a person and back in to them. PEOPLE NEED TO BACK OFF TRUCKS THAT ARE PLOWING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

michigancutter;1265245 said:


> Have a question?? Anyone ever hit somone before?? 6:00am this morning i clipped a guy walking in a parking lot i was plowing. Didnt even see him but he ended up in the hospital, I clipped him with the spray bar backing up. The man had a plastic bag full of plates and cups so im thinking he was either homless or just decided to walk with his dishes?? I dont know what i should do or if i should do anything. I did call 911 help him to his feet offered warm clothes, gloves but he refused and layed on the ground until cops came, He was talking to me prior to the cops to come then he stopped talking to everyone. so i dont know what to do. any help


Other than your ins. co. and lawyer, don't talk to anyone.
Sounds like maybe you already said to much?
Anyway he was trespassing, or jumped out behind you?
Lawyers say it better, but would a reasonable person reasonably expect someone to by in the parking lot at that time.
That's why you have insurance!
Valuable lesson for those less prepared!


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

FisherVMan;1250641 said:


> , if we could still put them in a wooden headlock; in the town square, where they live, and let everyone in town throw rotten vegetable, and fruit, at them for a couple of weeks........................ of course they will never allow that again as it might effect them mentally !!!! God I hope so......................


Thumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs UpThumbs Up

The old ways of dealing with crooks and idiots were the way to go, they either learned there lesson or died. Either way the town was better off!


----------

